# Solved: Two Graphic Cards - Three monitors



## blueevo (Nov 14, 2006)

I am trying to run three montors with two graphics cards.

I have just upgraded my system to a new computer (Dell Dimension 9200 P2.4 Ghz Duo2 Processor, 2GB RAM). I have a ASUS EN7600GT PCI-E card which has dual dvi output to power two of the monitors. I need to run three screens and have bought an ATI Radeon 9550 PCI card to power the other monitor (performance not needed on this one!).

I have the latest bios updates, and all drivers installed for both graphics cards, however, my new system does not like trying to run them both simultaneously. Is there a clash/conflict on the PCI bus? Is there a way to change the memory each card references? All I get is 680 x 420 screen res. on the third screen. Looks terrible. I have tried inserting the Radeon into the other PCI slot, but still no joy. Does anyone techy know of a PCI graphics card that is compatible with the ASUS 7600 or know of a solution to resolve this?

My old system worked with default Dell AGP card and PCI Radeon card (Can't remember which one: 64MB). This was able to power three monitors. And worked from day one.

Any ones help would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance,

Jamie.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

You would probably do better on the hardware forum. Even better try some forums specifically dedicated to multiple monitors. I have used a better site in the past but didn't see it with a quick search. You might get your question answered here:

http://www.realtimesoft.com/multimon/forum/topics.asp?forum=1&tmpl=UltraMon

You might ask on the talkback whether any of these custom drivers will work for your card.

http://www.bebits.com/app/2938

Some tutorials:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/307873

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/setup/learnmore/northrup_multimon.mspx

http://www.smartcomputing.com/editorial/article.asp?article=articles/archive/l0802/15l02/15l02.asp

I've used only two monitors so I can't be of any help with three. I know a lot of people do it though.


----------



## blueevo (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow, thank you for all those help-ful resources! I'll crack on and try some of these methods.

Regards

Jamie.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

Let us know how it works out.


----------



## blueevo (Nov 14, 2006)

Will do. Just ordered an XFX GeForce FX 5200 PCI card. I have been reading a lot of forums and they say that there shouldn't be a problem with a conflict with NVIDIA and my ATI, but I'm not techy enough to know. However, I have decided to remain with NVIDIA graphics cards (and their chipset - what ever that is) to see how I get on. Will probably flog my ATI card now.

Expecting it over the next couple of days, so will post an update as to my sucess (hopefully).


----------



## blueevo (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi all, WOW, got it all working. Not without a bit of a headache first mind you!!! Heres the story: Got the NVIDIA XFX 5200 delivered this afternoon. Put it in and still no joy, tried various things in bios and disabling/enabling graphics hardware in windows, still no joy. Unistalled all traces of the 7600GT drivers/accessories including disabling the "Enhanced Display Driver Helper Serivce" in device manager. Then removed PCI-E 7600 card and just installed and ran PCI XFX card. Got that working, then installed 7600 again and now it works great!!!

Only one thing, the windows taskbar in on the third monitor (on the right), how do I change it to the left monitor. I set the left monitor as default but only the new windows appear there not the taskbar. Plesae say I don't need to physically locate monitor 3 to the left? Help?

Also, now I have 3 monitors, I am looking at a fourth as both cards have two outputs, soooo.... do I need to updgrade my PSU? I have limited knowledge in this area.

Thanks all very very much.

Jamie.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

You might ask about moving the taskbar on the specialized multiple monitor sites. I know there is software available to manage multiple monitors but I don&#8217;t think it is free. I was quite happy with the Nvida software for two monitors but it is probably wanting for more than two.

People have had large numbers of monitors since Win98 and sub-gigahertz CPUs and 250w PSUs. I doubt you need to upgrade anything to add a monitor. You are already running the two graphics cards and I doubt the added drain would be appreciable. You might check on the multiple monitor forums though.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I have not tried this so have no way of know what it realy does and just have one PC and monitor so you already know more then i do but these are free.

Oscar's Multi-Monitor TaskBar

Oscar's Multi-Computer System

So don't even know if this is what you want or can use but I posted it anyways.


----------

